# Happy Birthday Lotus



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Have a good one son!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY 21ST BIRTHDAY!!! I hope this is one you will look back on with the greatest of memories.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Lotus!
Happy Birthday to you!

21!! There's no stopping you now!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Lotus have a Very Happy 21st Birthday!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you enjoy a wonderful day and a great year!!!!*


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

LOTUS HAVE THE GREATEST BIRTHDAY EVER!!!! I KNOW I SPEAK FOR ALL OF US WHEN I SAY WE THINK YOU RULE SOOOO PARTY HARD!!!!:jol::jol::jol::jol::jol:


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, what can I say that hasn't been said already? Happy Birthday, Lotus. Hope the Prop Fairy brings you lots of goodies.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lotus !!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Kiddo!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Lotus!!!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy 21st Birthday Lotus!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a great birthday Lotus!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a happy one.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday joe-


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day kiddo


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday Hope ya can remember it


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Joe! Hope you have a great birthday! See ya in a few days.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Happy Birthday Joe.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday Lotus.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lotus, a little late, but what the hey.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Man, I missed Joe's Birthday!!

Happy belated Birthday old man!!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

happy death day!
Here's ta waking up to a beautiful corpse,and a twisted lady in your haunt!wait...is that the wrong way around...?


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Better late than never, at least thats what"THEY" say, so HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Lotus!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated ... have ya recovered from the partying yet? LOL


----------

